# Heinkel He112



## Snautzer01 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 2, 2015)

Cool shots.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2015)

Condor Legion


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Shinpachi (May 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 12, 2015)

great shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Shinpachi (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 22, 2015)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 293030



I believe that is a rare picture of a Blohm und Voss Ha 137


----------



## buffnut453 (May 22, 2015)

Wow! You know your German aircraft Capt V! Never even heard of the Ha137 until you pointed it out! Bravo, sir!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 22, 2015)

Ah...lucky guess. Actually Green's book was my constant companion as a kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 14, 2016)

Good angle...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 9, 2017)

Rumanian


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 19, 2017)

Oh that is easily the single best picture of a 112 I have ever seen. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Old Wizard (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto Heinkel HE112 Flugzeug Plane2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 7, 2019)

Rumänien Rumänische Luftwaffe WW2 2WK Technic Foto Heinkel HE112 Flugzeug Plane1 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2020)

Flugzeug Jagdflieger Heinkel 112 Abzeichen Luftwaffe Jagdeinsitzer Dachbodenfund | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 14, 2020)

Nice. Don't see too many photos of this aircraft


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2020)

I wonder how it would have looked in 1945 had it had the same career path as the 109.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 4, 2020)

1 orginal foto flugzeug me109 ? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 11, 2020)

From WW2 Photo Archive

Heinkel He-112 fighters from the Romanian 51st squadron with red stars on the fuselage.
These Heinkel He-112 aircraft imitated Soviet fighters in the filming of the Italian-Romanian film “The White Squadron”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2020)

Original Dia Fotos Heinkel He 112 und 113 absolute Rarität | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2021)

Foto 2.WK Flugzeug mit Kennung Überlandflug (152) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2021)

Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Heinkel He 112 Jäger | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Heinkel He 112 Jäger in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Spain condor 5-52






Hikoki Luftwaffe in Spain 1936-1939

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 10, 2022)

Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Heinkel He 112 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor Heinkel He 112 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Spain condor 5-52

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 21, 2022)

condor 5-52














Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor He 112 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Negativ Flugzeug Luftwaffe Legion Condor He 112 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Spain condor 5-51 I-16














Foto Polikarpow I-16 Rata Flugzeug Kennung Legion Condor Luftwaffe Spanien | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Polikarpow I-16 Rata Flugzeug Kennung Legion Condor Luftwaffe Spanien in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)

PS. the one seen in the background is a Heinkel He-112B










the source: Heinkel He 112 in Spanish Service - Destination's Journey


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 21, 2022)

Wurger said:


> PS. the one seen in the background is a Heinkel He-112B
> 
> View attachment 695414
> 
> ...


Yes 5-51 and a i-16. The He112 is more rare so thats why i chose to put it in the He112 thread. ( and not in the soviet thread.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 21, 2022)

Excellent.


----------

